# Just got the VIP622, aspect ratio problem.



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

Just went from the 625 dvr box to the VIP622.
The problem i have is when changing channels, the aspect doesnt fill the screen right. I have to manually change it every time.

Is this a 622 setting? It never did this with the old dish box.
Some channels it seems like it remembers it, like if i go back to DiscoveryHD it fills the screen properly. 

Any thoughts?
thank you.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Could be a TV setting as well. As long as the 622 is set properly in the HDTV setup as 16x9, and the aspect is Normal (use the * button on the remote), then you're TV may not be set right. I have my aspect on Auto for my TV. Maybe yours is a set up like that?

This is TV1 you're talking about, right?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s torino420

Did a search and here are some threads that discuss it. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87638&highlight=Aspect+Ratio
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=81821&highlight=Aspect+Ratio

I would take a read there, if they don't answer your questions or provide a clue, then I would suggest providing a bit more details on what exactly you are experiencing. IS this on TV1 or TV2. What type of TV are you using. What is your connection to the TV etc. That way we can understand a bit more of what you are seeing.

Also remember.. Not all HD channels will show 16x9 content all the time. It is usually mixed so sometimes you will see left and right bars on a HD channel. The left and right bars are very content specific.


----------



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah this is TV1 its a Panasonic TH-58PZ700U connected to the 622 via hdmi.
I did find a couple threads also, and will play with it once i get home.

Thanks for the clues


----------



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

I just had to use the * button on the dish remote to change it to stretch and that seemed to do it. Every channel and the dish menu looks correct.
thanks alot


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

My son-in-law has a 50" plasma that auto adjusts the picture. So everytime a letterboxed commercial comes on it jumps it up to full screen after a second or two - drives me crazy!!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

torino420 said:


> yeah this is TV1 its a Panasonic TH-58PZ700U ...


Sweet plasma! I'm looking to getting a TH-58PZ750U in two weeks.


----------



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> Sweet plasma! I'm looking to getting a TH-58PZ750U in two weeks.


Yeah i love it, I thought about waiting for the 750 but we've been without a bigscreen for 6 months now and watching an old 27" CRT was getting old 
No complaints so far with the 700.

I hope for your sake it is available in 2 weeks. The 700's were late.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

torino420 said:


> ... watching an old 27" CRT was getting old
> ...
> I hope for your sake it is available in 2 weeks. The 700's were late.


They are *now* shipping the TH-50PZ750U from some sources.

My fourteen year old Sony XBR 53" RP CRT set finally died. I have a 26" Samsumg LCD temporarily until the 58" Plasma. Talk about being on a viewing roller coaster. Just got my second 622 to support the new set.


----------



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> My son-in-law has a 50" plasma that auto adjusts the picture. So everytime a letterboxed commercial comes on it jumps it up to full screen after a second or two - drives me crazy!!


Yes, mine does this as well. It's probably a Philips since Philips is the only one that has that technology. I love it. People never look short and fat and it always fixes the screen for you. I'd pay another 100.00 or more for that option again!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

What bothers me is that it does not zoom the entire picture on HD OTA where the scene is letterboxed top,bottom and sides, it only stretches the picture vertically.

I don't say anything, he is so proud of his plasma. It does look very good.


----------

